# Larger natives



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

trying to cheer myself up as will have to go horse shopping in the next 6 months or so-I hate horse shopping. I wont have much of a budget ether.

I've always promised myself a haffie-and I still want one. But I have in the past admired Dales ponies. I would not rule out Fells/Dales if I could fine one at 14h fish, or a Highland if not grey. I do not want a Section D or Connie.

Pony needs to be hardy, a good doer (to go with good doer Exmoor companion). No youngsters, not a world beater but has to be good to hack alone and good with cattle and farm traffic. Would prefer a gelding, not fussy on age but no youngsters. Also a type to not care if not ridden for a while and forgiving enough for me to clamber all over, ride bareback if wanted etc etc. 

if anyone has any experiences or ideas of budget for what I'm looking for, I'd be grateful. In Scotland but will to travel a bit.


----------



## MagicMelon (3 July 2017)

Purely out of interest, how come you strictly dont want a Sec D, Connie or grey Highland?


----------



## ester (3 July 2017)

Humph  

I agree greys are too much work  I've known a few nice dales/fell mostly quite chilled up for anything one was as sharp as a welsh . I'd say you're just as likely to find a haffie though, what draws you to them?


----------



## CMcC (3 July 2017)

New Forest. Meets all your criteria - size wise and good doers. Mine is fine in traffic, passed some cows the other day, didn't bat an eyelid. Not sure if it is a myth but I have heard that ponies born on the Forest are good with traffic, cattle etc as they have seen everything since birth.
Also mine is a dark dun and is often mistaken for an Exmoor (it is a bit weird as he is 14 2, so would be a giant Exmoor) but you could have a nice matching pair!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

I don't want a grey because I lost my amazing horse at 11yo due to aggressive melanomas-no greys. 

I rarely see a Connie these days with decent bone and apart from that, they would be out of budget and too sporty for my needs. I don't want to deal with a Section D brain-we would not be suited. I've known enough of them to know I don't want one (although I now expect to be regaled with stores of bombproof, sane Ds  )


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

CMcC said:



			New Forest. Meets all your criteria - size wise and good doers. Mine is fine in traffic, passed some cows the other day, didn't bat an eyelid. Not sure if it is a myth but I have heard that ponies born on the Forest are good with traffic, cattle etc as they have seen everything since birth.
Also mine is a dark dun and is often mistaken for an Exmoor (it is a bit weird as he is 14 2, so would be a giant Exmoor) but you could have a nice matching pair!
		
Click to expand...


I had a Newfie as a kid, lovely pony. But whenever I look I only see quite weedy 13h ponies-and never very far north!


----------



## milliepops (3 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			(although I now expect to be regaled with stores of bombproof, sane Ds  )
		
Click to expand...

nah, they're all lies.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

ester said:



			Humph  

I agree greys are too much work  I've known a few nice dales/fell mostly quite chilled up for anything one was as sharp as a welsh . I'd say you're just as likely to find a haffie though, what draws you to them?
		
Click to expand...


the Haffies? they're purdy  

I used to know some up here that did endurance and they were super ponies. I also narrowly missed out on a fabulous one years ago-a really lovely all rounder-that I am still kicking myself over! I like the fact they're up to weight, live on fresh air, hard as nails and not too big. The other breed I really admire is the criollo, but they will be out of budget I expect.

its not the hard work of a grey I object to, I am a sucker for a grey but never again.


----------



## MagicMelon (3 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I don't want a grey because I lost my amazing horse at 11yo due to aggressive melanomas-no greys. 

I rarely see a Connie these days with decent bone and apart from that, they would be out of budget and too sporty for my needs. I don't want to deal with a Section D brain-we would not be suited. I've known enough of them to know I don't want one (although I now expect to be regaled with stores of bombproof, sane Ds  )
		
Click to expand...

Aah I see, so you've had a bad experience with a grey. I've been very lucky and have had a number of greys, none of them have had problems with melanomas - think its just the luck of the draw though  

Ha ha, well Im not one to say I had a "sane" Welsh D, mine was your usual stereotypical one (although he was pretty bombproof to be fair). But yes you're right there's probably more sensible breeds to have.  Depends where you are in Scotland, but I rarely see many Dales/Fell/New Forests/Haflingers. The usual big ones are the highlands and Welsh D's. So maybe a (non grey) Highland would be your best bet but Ive seen a few advertised and was quite surprised at how expensive they seem to be these days for a bog standard one. What about a Fjord, have seen a few of those lately? Id suggest putting out a wanted advert on your local horsey facebook page?  Then people can go to you rather than you having to search.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

MagicMelon said:



			Aah I see, so you've had a bad experience with a grey. I've been very lucky and have had a number of greys, none of them have had problems with melanomas - think its just the luck of the draw though  

Ha ha, well Im not one to say I had a "sane" Welsh D, mine was your usual stereotypical one (although he was pretty bombproof to be fair). But yes you're right there's probably more sensible breeds to have.  Depends where you are in Scotland, but I rarely see many Dales/Fell/New Forests/Haflingers. The usual big ones are the highlands and Welsh D's. So maybe a (non grey) Highland would be your best bet but Ive seen a few advertised and was quite surprised at how expensive they seem to be these days for a bog standard one. What about a Fjord, have seen a few of those lately? Id suggest putting out a wanted advert on your local horsey facebook page?  Then people can go to you rather than you having to search.
		
Click to expand...

yes, Highlands have held their price. and no offence to Highland owners but I've known/ridden quite a few and they'd not be my first choice. I am close enough to Northern England to go view Dales/Fells and for the right horse I would travel.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (3 July 2017)

4-year old Haffie in Halifax:
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...ger-filly.html?link=/search?keyword=Haflinger

I know you said no youngsters but look at the asking price


----------



## millikins (3 July 2017)

How about an Eriskay? Mainly greys but there are some bays and the odd black one. Go up to 13.2hh, ours is a little overheight at 13.3hh. Plenty of substance, clever, good doers, completely weatherproof and well within budget, usually under £1200.


----------



## Leo Walker (3 July 2017)

Every Haffy I have know, and theres been a few, have been basically a Section D in a barbie pony body. With the exception of 2, that were only kept partly sane by having the legs worked off them in a riding school. If you dont get on with Ds I'd be having a long hard think about whether a haffy would suit


----------



## catkin (3 July 2017)

As you've got Exmoors then you'd probably be OK with a Fell's sense of humour. They are fab ponies but the ones I know, including my own, thrive on work, they have busy brains and will make their own 'fun'. They are also one-person (or one-family) ponies and love attention - we like that but not everyone does!!.


----------



## fattylumpkin (3 July 2017)

I have a 15hh North Swedish but I imagine they're going to be difficult to find over in the UK! There are some there though  have yet to meet one who wasn't salt of the earth/laid back, though they have a stubborn streak if you cross what they consider to be a fair line.


----------



## Rollin (3 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I don't want a grey because I lost my amazing horse at 11yo due to aggressive melanomas-no greys. 

I rarely see a Connie these days with decent bone and apart from that, they would be out of budget and too sporty for my needs. I don't want to deal with a Section D brain-we would not be suited. I've known enough of them to know I don't want one (although I now expect to be regaled with stores of bombproof, sane Ds  )
		
Click to expand...


I bought a Dales (not registered) as a companion for another horse and for my Dyspraxia son to ride.  He was an absolute star in every way - save he would not hack alone.  Either he or his ringer. owned by Foxhill Stables film yard, was used in the Adam Ant video for Stand and Deliver as his speciality was as a Highwayman's horse.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 July 2017)

MoC, I've had many Fells over the years, have always gone well with the (also many!) Exmoors. 
Have also had Dales too, tho not as many.
Worth joining the 2 main facebook pages


----------



## ester (3 July 2017)

I only asked about the haffies just because it might help pick what else . Personally I do find even Fs hair a bit of a pain which would mean I wouldn't have a fell/dales myself, that and my hips struggle with the width. I wondered about a forester, there are plenty of 14.2s about lovely couple on nfed ATM  but figured there were probably not many near you.


----------



## be positive (3 July 2017)

I had a super Dales in to sell, a very full up 14.2 that had won in the show ring and was a super safe, fun hack, I put him up at just over £4k and had loads of interest but the only offer was from someone that I was not prepared to sell him to, he is still on the yard having been bought by one of my long term liveries who is having great fun on him, he would have suited you perfectly. 

They are few and far between but are out there if you look on the websites, Horsequest is probably the place to check regularly there were a few last winter.


----------



## Laura2408 (3 July 2017)

Ridden dales ponies tend to be like hens teeth. I had one and he was lovely but very strong willed which I think is typical of the breed. I paid somewhere around £3k for him as he didn't have much of a showing record and had mainly been hacked. 

I now have a fell who is even more opinionated than the dales however she was cheaper to buy! Youngsters tend to come up quite cheaply but I would expect to pay around £3000 for an established ridden, more with a record. 14hh would be overheight and unshowable though so that could reduce the price if that didn't bother you.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

Buddy'sMum said:



			4-year old Haffie in Halifax:
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...ger-filly.html?link=/search?keyword=Haflinger

I know you said no youngsters but look at the asking price 

Click to expand...

thank you-I really don't want any more youngsters.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Every Haffy I have know, and theres been a few, have been basically a Section D in a barbie pony body. With the exception of 2, that were only kept partly sane by having the legs worked off them in a riding school. If you dont get on with Ds I'd be having a long hard think about whether a haffy would suit
		
Click to expand...

thats a fair comment, thanks.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			MoC, I've had many Fells over the years, have always gone well with the (also many!) Exmoors. 
Have also had Dales too, tho not as many.
Worth joining the 2 main facebook pages 

Click to expand...


good to know, I will join up. I really have no experience of Fells and Dales other than those I've seen at clinics or endurance so would want to do my research first.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

ester said:



			I only asked about the haffies just because it might help pick what else . Personally I do find even Fs hair a bit of a pain which would mean I wouldn't have a fell/dales myself, that and my hips struggle with the width. I wondered about a forester, there are plenty of 14.2s about lovely couple on nfed ATM  but figured there were probably not many near you.
		
Click to expand...

the wideness bothers me with all of them tbh and is something I need to think about. honestly, if someone could find me a good, chunky 14.2h forester I would be made up.


thanks everyone for your replies. budget depends on several factors that I'll need to see how they pan out. I never want to show anything (sorry!) so thats not an issue. My experience of Eriskays has not been great but neither has it been recent.

North Swedish would be great, but seeing how much they charge to send over a haynet, I'm guessing that would be a pricey thing to do!

Of course, it doesn't need to be a specific breed either and honestly, I'm so depressed by the whole bloody thing right now that I'm quite close to giving up completely.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (3 July 2017)

Fell ponies all the way! I really miss my fell and I will get another one day when my herd has depleted a bit. 

Jasps was a beautiful, forward going ride. Nice off the leg, sometimes he dropped on the forehand but usually when he was tired. Never strong, went anywhere, did anything and never missed a beat. You could ride him everyday or you could leave him and ride once in a blue moon. It made no difference to him. He could jump like a stag too. I lost him a few years ago due to a random bout of colic at the age of 17. He never had a sick or sorry day bar a bout of lammi which is why he came back from his loan home but he didn't have it again in the next 2 years. 

You would never look back from a fell pony.

There's also a fell stud that crosses fells with coloured cobs which look awesome fun!


----------



## be positive (3 July 2017)

Laura2408 said:



			Ridden dales ponies tend to be like hens teeth. I had one and he was lovely but very strong willed which I think is typical of the breed. I paid somewhere around £3k for him as he didn't have much of a showing record and had mainly been hacked. 

I now have a fell who is even more opinionated than the dales however she was cheaper to buy! Youngsters tend to come up quite cheaply but I would expect to pay around £3000 for an established ridden, more with a record. 14hh would be overheight and unshowable though so that could reduce the price if that didn't bother you.
		
Click to expand...

I have had 2 Dales and both were similar in outlook, the first was the easiest I have ever started, had absolutely no opinions that did not include me in the decision making, having been running out with a herd of mares as a stallion until just before he came to me I expected him to be tricky but he was never difficult in any way, the one here now is very similar, you ask he says YES and offers more, his attitude is fantastic, he will plod along on a loose rein, be up for a gallop, has learnt to jump in a few lessons, yesterday got 74% in his second ever prelim, he won both tests and there is still more to come. 
Strong willed in a negative way is not how I would describe either of them, bold, intelligent,  willing, yes they learn bad as well as good but that is down to the owner to work with, mine may be exceptions of the breed but I would have another any day.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

EKW said:



			Fell ponies all the way! I really miss my fell and I will get another one day when my herd has depleted a bit. 

Jasps was a beautiful, forward going ride. Nice off the leg, sometimes he dropped on the forehand but usually when he was tired. Never strong, went anywhere, did anything and never missed a beat. You could ride him everyday or you could leave him and ride once in a blue moon. It made no difference to him. He could jump like a stag too. I lost him a few years ago due to a random bout of colic at the age of 17. He never had a sick or sorry day bar a bout of lammi which is why he came back from his loan home but he didn't have it again in the next 2 years. 

You would never look back from a fell pony.
		
Click to expand...

I remember your lovely pony! I am used to managing fatties and have access to hill grazing which makes life easier. Its also the southern uplands so whatever it is, it has to withstand sideyways rain/sleet and -10 windchill for a few months each year. Most importantly it does need to be able to cope with inconsistent work-too many commitments for something that needs ridden 7/7.


----------



## Hipo (3 July 2017)

I would always pick a highland every time, although probably a bit biased as mine has been a dream, I'm sure they all can't be the same. A huge bonus.....he is bay. He did cost me a lot of money, but is priceless and will never be sold. I think a good all round highland, non world beater , would be at least £3000.
I can do you a good Exmoor though if you'd like another &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

Hipo said:



			I would always pick a highland every time, although probably a bit biased as mine has been a dream, I'm sure they all can't be the same. A huge bonus.....he is bay. He did cost me a lot of money, but is priceless and will never be sold. I think a good all round highland, non world beater , would be at least £3000.
I can do you a good Exmoor though if you'd like another &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

oooh a bay one, you are lucky  I realise that realistically I need a budget of about £3k for almost anything, will just have to see.

I would prefer something bigger than an Exmoor-I'm only 5'6 but unfortunately a bit long in the torso.


----------



## JFTDWS (3 July 2017)

For that brief, I'd go for a highland too.  But I'm definitely biased.  I'd also say that there are highlands and highlands - I've ridden ponies for people (mostly for sale) who would put me off the breed for life if I didn't know they weren't all like that...  They can be lovely, responsive, comfortable rides.  (Even if some of them are ignorant, lazy, uncomfortable and agricultural in every way...)  I do like a nice Dales pony too though.


----------



## LHIS (3 July 2017)

I'd go for a Fell (if you can find one over 14hh) or a Highland.  I recently looked for a second horse and looked at Highlands.  Found some nice ones but you will need a decent budget, I didn't find anything established and sensible for less than £3.5k.  
All the haffies I know (2) are nutters  - both mares.  Ended up buying a trad cob.


----------



## Sparemare (3 July 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Every Haffy I have know, and theres been a few, have been basically a Section D in a barbie pony body. With the exception of 2, that were only kept partly sane by having the legs worked off them in a riding school. If you dont get on with Ds I'd be having a long hard think about whether a haffy would suit
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 July 2017)

I am totally biased but NF all the way for me.  I currently have a 14.2hh 24yo, a 14.1ish 7yo and forest run stock.  A couple of 2yos that will probably make 14h.  The Rennies breed them up north, Lomonside stud.  They may know of something.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

thanks PF, will look them up.

I have to say the Haffies I knew a bit weren't like Section Ds. they were opinionated (and very wide although they were the sportier type) and more of a giant native brain as opposed to the Section D brain (which I refuse to say anything bad about ). they do have a bit of a rep but then so do Exmoors and in their case its because people don't 'get' them. 

the wideness thing is a good point, I don't have any specific physical problems other than being 47  but I've never particularly liked riding wide horses although I have recently been riding a reasonably wide coblet which has been fine. I'd not be going for any particular breed without riding a few first.


----------



## Merrymoles (3 July 2017)

Dales all the way for me. I had a part-bred Dales for a long time (crossed with a heavier coloured) and have never met one I didn't like! They've got that native "nous" without being too wide and would certainly survive the Weathertop climate without whinging!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

moleskinsmum said:



			Dales all the way for me. I had a part-bred Dales for a long time (crossed with a heavier coloured) and have never met one I didn't like! They've got that native "nous" without being too wide and would certainly survive the Weathertop climate without whinging!
		
Click to expand...

 they do seem quite hard to source but am onto it! there was a super one who used to attend clinics with us and its always stuck in my head to find out more about them.


----------



## c2b (3 July 2017)

I might be slightly biased, well ok very biased as I have two Dales. 

How about this one? https://dalespony.org/advert/dartdale-william-aka-finn/  If I was looking I would be there like a shot. I believe he is about 10/11.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

c2b said:



			I might be slightly biased, well ok very biased as I have two Dales. 

How about this one? https://dalespony.org/advert/dartdale-william-aka-finn/  If I was looking I would be there like a shot. I believe he is about 10/11.
		
Click to expand...

he's super-ticks all the boxes  buuuut, I have one to sell first-and he does need to go first unfortunately.

eta he is quite a long way from me though. Surrey is a good 8-9 hour drive.


----------



## ester (3 July 2017)

Oh we def know people we can send near there though


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			he's super-ticks all the boxes  buuuut, I have one to sell first-and he does need to go first unfortunately.

eta he is quite a long way from me though. Surrey is a good 8-9 hour drive.
		
Click to expand...

I have a spare room, can pick you up from Heathrow too......  am not that far away.
Am just puzzled over price as is quite a bit lower than I'd expect tho.


----------



## Bruce17 (3 July 2017)

I have a Fell gelding that perfectly matches your wanted list. I paid £1800 for him after loaning hom for a few months.


----------



## Hipo (3 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			thanks PF, will look them up.

I have to say the Haffies I knew a bit weren't like Section Ds. they were opinionated (and very wide although they were the sportier type) and more of a giant native brain as opposed to the Section D brain (which I refuse to say anything bad about ). they do have a bit of a rep but then so do Exmoors and in their case its because people don't 'get' them. 

the wideness thing is a good point, I don't have any specific physical problems other than being 47  but I've never particularly liked riding wide horses although I have recently been riding a reasonably wide coblet which has been fine. I'd not be going for any particular breed without riding a few first.
		
Click to expand...


You would be welcome to sit on my highland if you were anywhere near Yorkshire, but must warn you he would spoil you forever &#55357;&#56841;, lol.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			I have a spare room, can pick you up from Heathrow too......  am not that far away.
Am just puzzled over price as is quite a bit lower than I'd expect tho.
		
Click to expand...

he does seem very reasonable. and you enablers are ignoring the fact that I have one to sell first-one that is a few weeks off advertising. its a kind offer though, thank you.

Have seen a stunning Fell at Kendal though. grey


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

Hipo said:



			You would be welcome to sit on my highland if you were anywhere near Yorkshire, but must warn you he would spoil you forever &#65533;&#65533;, lol.
		
Click to expand...

thank you-I've ridden a few over the years and think they can be splendid


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

Bruce17 said:



			I have a Fell gelding that perfectly matches your wanted list. I paid £1800 for him after loaning hom for a few months.
		
Click to expand...

is he for sale? ;p


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			he does seem very reasonable. and you enablers are ignoring the fact that I have one to sell first-one that is a few weeks off advertising. its a kind offer though, thank you.

Have seen a stunning Fell at Kendal though. grey 

Click to expand...

Takes photo and reverse the negative,  bingo - black pony


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Takes photo and reverse the negative,  bingo - black pony 

Click to expand...

seriously, he is text book, rocking horse dapply grey purdy.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			seriously, he is text book, rocking horse dapply grey purdy.
		
Click to expand...

Shop, shop...... now, I beseech thee!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

I've no money and still paying schooling livery on the other one


----------



## ester (3 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			he does seem very reasonable. and you enablers are ignoring the fact that I have one to sell first-one that is a few weeks off advertising.(
		
Click to expand...

we are only thinking of what is best for you


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I've no money and still paying schooling livery on the other one 

Click to expand...

Hmm, I have loads of spare grazing and stables...
OK, not loads, but a couple of spare boxes but far too much grass..... Happy to caretake


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Hmm, I have loads of spare grazing and stables...
OK, not loads, but a couple of spare boxes but far too much grass..... Happy to caretake 

Click to expand...

stop enabling  

OH is very supportive but he's not daft. what I will do is try and visit some Fells/Dales on my trip down to foreign parts in England and Wales this August.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

ester said:



			we are only thinking of what is best for you 

Click to expand...

what is best for me is not divorce!


----------



## ester (3 July 2017)

yeah yeah wotevs 

Ok we'll pony hunt in August


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 July 2017)

ester said:



			yeah yeah wotevs 

Ok we'll pony hunt in August 

Click to expand...

MOC,  you could pop along to both the FPS and the DPS summer breed shows, both in Aug, on a fact finding mission


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			MOC,  you could pop along to both the FPS and the DPS summer breed shows, both in Aug, on a fact finding mission 

Click to expand...

whereabouts are they?


----------



## Feival (3 July 2017)

Ruling out connemara's leaves you very little scope for anything useful.


----------



## Bruce17 (3 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			is he for sale? ;p
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 July 2017)

Feival said:



			Ruling out connemara's leaves you very little scope for anything useful.
		
Click to expand...

useful in what way? I want to hack-you don't think anything other than connemaras can hack? (quite apart from the sweeping generalisation you made there)


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 July 2017)

Feival said:



			Ruling out connemara's leaves you very little scope for anything useful.
		
Click to expand...

?  

So no other breed is useful?  How damning.


----------



## Greylegs (4 July 2017)

Not read all the posts but your OP described my highland perfectly. He's yellow dun ... a very serviceable colour ... gets my vote every time.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 July 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			MOC,  you could pop along to both the FPS and the DPS summer breed shows, both in Aug, on a fact finding mission 

Click to expand...




MotherOfChickens said:



			whereabouts are they?
		
Click to expand...

DPS is on 5th Aug at Barnard Castle and FPS is on 6th Aug at Dalemain, Penrith.
Would mkae a nice weekend away


----------



## windand rain (4 July 2017)

Nipna stud is in the north east they have beautiful ponies and Anna is a lovely young lady I am sure she would help you find what you are looking for when the time comes. She also makes beautiful leatherwork bespoke bridles etc and no I dont have any connection at all just she was growing up showing in our area for a long time so got to know her through that


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 July 2017)

Feival said:



			Ruling out connemara's leaves you very little scope for anything useful.
		
Click to expand...

What a load of clap trap you type :mad3: obviously you haven't had much to do with other large breeds at all or you wouldn't have put that.
Sweetie, when you know not a lot about a subject, then don't open your mouth (or use your fingers) as it makes you look a complete eejit.


----------



## windand rain (4 July 2017)

Wouldnt own another Connie if I was given it to be honest very pretty but pretty useless in my experience only do what they want to and only when they want to. Plenty of scope for more but not very giving in the main. Having said that it has been mares that have been like the gelding that has just arrived is sweet but again a bit dim. I know many people love them but it would be a boring old world if we all liked the same


----------



## Midlifecrisis (4 July 2017)

Motherofchickens ..is it worth looking at the Icelandic pony breeders south of Edinburgh ..in the pentlands? Admittedly I don't know much about them but they are dark colours..nice looking and hardy?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 July 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			DPS is on 5th Aug at Barnard Castle and FPS is on 6th Aug at Dalemain, Penrith.
Would mkae a nice weekend away 

Click to expand...

its the weekend I go down to Wales, a stop at Penrith on Sunday is doable-not sure I can do the Saturday though.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 July 2017)

Midlifecrisis said:



			Motherofchickens ..is it worth looking at the Icelandic pony breeders south of Edinburgh ..in the pentlands? Admittedly I don't know much about them but they are dark colours..nice looking and hardy?
		
Click to expand...


Hi, its a good point-they are hardy . I have ridden Icelandics quite a lot and a gaited animal wouldn't be my first choice but they are cute and come in great colours! am also 100% sure they will be out of budget.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 July 2017)

windand rain said:



			Nipna stud is in the north east they have beautiful ponies and Anna is a lovely young lady I am sure she would help you find what you are looking for when the time comes. She also makes beautiful leatherwork bespoke bridles etc and no I dont have any connection at all just she was growing up showing in our area for a long time so got to know her through that
		
Click to expand...


another one I have looked up-smashing ponies. 

thanks all-I have a lot to look at which is brilliant


----------



## Midlifecrisis (4 July 2017)

Good point about pricing!..if anything locally turns up I ll let you know.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 July 2017)

Midlifecrisis said:



			Good point about pricing!..if anything locally turns up I ll let you know.
		
Click to expand...

I've not looked at their prices recently but they used to start at about £6k. they are super little horses and fab hacks for this sort of terrain though.


----------



## Cecile (4 July 2017)

Worth checking out with the sweet itch organisation, was years ago but there was something in one of the sweet itch newsletters about Icelandic and higher incidence of sweet itch (Could be wrong)

New Forest all the way, I rode a NF as a child, bay too, miles and hours of enjoyable hacking and far too lazy to put on a saddle most days


----------



## Cocorules (4 July 2017)

CMcC said:



			New Forest. Meets all your criteria - size wise and good doers. Mine is fine in traffic, passed some cows the other day, didn't bat an eyelid. Not sure if it is a myth but I have heard that ponies born on the Forest are good with traffic, cattle etc as they have seen everything since birth.
		
Click to expand...

This is completely true mine is forest born and doesn't bat an eyelid at traffic.


----------



## Clodagh (4 July 2017)

Feival said:



			Ruling out connemara's leaves you very little scope for anything useful.
		
Click to expand...

That is so funny!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 July 2017)

Clodagh said:



			That is so funny!
		
Click to expand...

isn't it though


----------



## Lintel (4 July 2017)

Very biased.
Sounds like my boy would be ideal for your needs.... Looks a bit like a Haffie in colour too 
But he's a highland through and through!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 July 2017)

Lintel said:



			Very biased.
Sounds like my boy would be ideal for your needs.... Looks a bit like a Haffie in colour too 
But he's a highland through and through!
		
Click to expand...

I am not ruling out a Highland  but I do want to see more Fells and Dales (in particular) first.


----------



## ester (4 July 2017)

Clodagh said:



			That is so funny!
		
Click to expand...

It is when last time I looked they had other beasts themselves


----------



## pansymouse (4 July 2017)

I love Section Ds just because they're brainy and sharp; mine is crossed with a TB so she's brainy, sharp and fast 

If I wanted something less challenging I would go for a Highland - the therapy centre next to my yard have several (from Balmoral, no less) - one is a particularly pretty mouse dun (I'm was nearly short for calling it donkey coloured...).


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 July 2017)

I absolutely adore Dales, awesome little guys!!! I so wish I wasn't so tall or that they were much bigger


----------



## Snowy Celandine (4 July 2017)

Not all Highlands are stuffy but some certainly can be. I've been lucky with mine as neither have been overweight plods (although one was over height ) but they are not capable of the extension of a WB don't have the speed of a TB or the jumping ability of some other breeds, as a rule. There are, as always, exceptions 

For hacking, showing and a bit of low level dressage and jumping (although some do well at both the latter) I think they are great and I am so happy that I went back onto ponies in my 40s


----------



## JFTDWS (4 July 2017)

Feival said:



			Ruling out connemara's leaves you very little scope for anything useful.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes.  Very true.  Nobody's ever done anything useful with a non-connie native.  I can't think why I own mine - they just don't do anything I want them too.  :rolleyes3:


----------



## WelshD (4 July 2017)

Feival said:



			Ruling out connemara's leaves you very little scope for anything useful.
		
Click to expand...

seriously? how ignorant. 

Some people just don't know what a talented well put together native pony looks like let alone what they are capable of, there are Welsh D's and New Forests jumping at high level and all breeds need to manage decent heights in working hunter classes so pretty sure they can cope with a bit of hacking! 

OP I would look further afield for a nice New Forest, if you put part of your budget towards a few trips and hotels I'm sure you will find something well suited and still within budget - the distance travelled will be long forgotten a couple of months down the line


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 July 2017)

WelshD said:



			OP I would look further afield for a nice New Forest, if you put part of your budget towards a few trips and hotels I'm sure you will find something well suited and still within budget - the distance travelled will be long forgotten a couple of months down the line
		
Click to expand...


its not so much the actual travel etc (one of my horses came from Portugal, the other from deepest Wales-I love a road trip) its the time-I just can't get away easily. Those commitments I spoke of include two jobs, lots of animals and family ones. I am away 5 days in August and its literally the only time OH and I can work it between us before October (since last october) lol. 

Once the other one is sold, I wont limit myself to a specific breed-I'll be looking at all sorts  but looking at Dales and Fells has made me more excited about horses than I've been for some considerable time and am looking forward to finding out more about them. With the right pony I may well get back into some low level stuff again (just not showing!) plus a bit of endurance-I have the transport.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 July 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			DPS is on 5th Aug at Barnard Castle and FPS is on 6th Aug at Dalemain, Penrith.
Would mkae a nice weekend away 

Click to expand...

you going to either TFF?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			you going to either TFF?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly no, not this summer, used to attend every year from early 80's through to the turn of the century (cor, thats a good one to use!).
Happy to put you in contact with people if you like x


----------



## KittenInTheTree (4 July 2017)

windand rain said:



			Wouldnt own another Connie if I was given it to be honest very pretty but pretty useless in my experience only do what they want to and only when they want to...
		
Click to expand...

You have just summed up my chap's temperament to a t! I love him dearly, but am very aware that he wouldn't suit everyone. It's probably worth noting that I also love Haflingers and Icelandics, although in my personal experience neither of these were as *ahem* self-possessed as the Connemara!


----------



## Ddraig_wen (4 July 2017)

I have a fell, a highland and 3 welsh. The fell, is loving, stubborn and mischievous and fairly lazy. The highland cuddly, willing and forward. They've almost put me off my welshies but not quite. So much easier even in paddy mode


----------



## FfionWinnie (4 July 2017)

What do you want to do with it?


----------



## FfionWinnie (4 July 2017)

Feival said:



			Ruling out connemara's leaves you very little scope for anything useful.
		
Click to expand...

No but at least you'll have some change from 4K for something very average but a Connie,  to go out and do stuff with your "useless" alternative.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 July 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			What do you want to do with it?
		
Click to expand...

hacking, pleasure rides-maybe a bit of endurance. if I get back into it, maybe some low level stuff (jumping and dressage-not showing) but mostly it will need to hack, alone on moorland, forestry etc.


----------



## windand rain (4 July 2017)

Can honestly say although my first love is highlands both mine 13hh, are very forward going and jump 100cm courses for fun so are the most versatile of all for me I also love Dales Annas pones are wonderful and far more inpressive than any other black breed of horse. Fells to me are a bit scrabbly and dont really have a big enough stride for me to want to own one; Given that the right horse was available I would have a highland and then a dales but both are rare breeds and not easily found I am a sucker for a pretty face I like to look at the pony in th field above all else


----------



## LHIS (5 July 2017)

I have just seen on Facebook an ad go up in a group called 'cobs and plods for sale and loan' for a lovely looking 11yo 14.2 Dales gelding who's been out and done a few things.  Lady selling is called Joelle Johnson if you are at all interested!


----------



## Wimbles (5 July 2017)

My friend took on a fell pony.  We backed her in the field, got her hacking out at the side of one of my thoroughbreds and she just has the most exceptional attitude, never saying no to anything.  She does a nice dressage test, hacks anywhere, beach rides, hunted with perfect manners, jumps etc etc.  She's now sat in a field doing nothing as friend has another horse...............maybe I can steal her away and drop her off with you!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 July 2017)

Wimbles said:



			My friend took on a fell pony.  We backed her in the field, got her hacking out at the side of one of my thoroughbreds and she just has the most exceptional attitude, never saying no to anything.  She does a nice dressage test, hacks anywhere, beach rides, hunted with perfect manners, jumps etc etc.  She's now sat in a field doing nothing as friend has another horse...............maybe I can steal her away and drop her off with you!
		
Click to expand...

she sounds lovely! how big... (will she fit in a van as passing that way in August  )


windandrain I know what you mean, I like to like what I see-especially in the middle of winter! I've been told there are a few different types of Fell, certainly the ones I used to see doing endurance could cover the ground. I think realistically whatever I get needs to be a little bigger all over-if its safe enough the OH could then have the odd hack while I ride the Exmoor. But will go and look at lots in the meantime 

so also not ruling out a Highland but they will be easier to find should I go that route.


----------



## Wimbles (5 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			she sounds lovely! how big... (will she fit in a van as passing that way in August  )
		
Click to expand...

She's 13.2 so maybe a bit smaller than you would like but my friend is a similar height to you and looks perfect and the pony could take her and the rest of the family! Her loan advert is on preloved if you wanted an idea of pictures of someone of your height on a pony of that size.


----------



## Moobli (5 July 2017)

I am not experienced with other Natives (other than Shetlands and they may be rather too wee  ) but love Highlands and hope to have another in the future when time allows.  If you do decide to consider Highlands, speak to Sally Murray at Lurgan who is near Aberfeldy.  She always has fabulous ponies.


----------



## chestnut cob (5 July 2017)

If you'd said this last year you could have had a certain bog pony to play with &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 July 2017)

chestnut cob said:



			If you'd said this last year you could have had a certain bog pony to play with &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
		
Click to expand...

ha, a little whizzy roan would have been perfect


----------



## chestnut cob (5 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			ha, a little whizzy roan would have been perfect 

Click to expand...

He may yet be for sale in the future... I'm not feeling the love for it now & not sure I ever will again.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 July 2017)

chestnut cob said:



			He may yet be for sale in the future... I'm not feeling the love for it now & not sure I ever will again.
		
Click to expand...


priorites and all that x. to be honest though, I am probably a little on the heavy side for him right now but keep me posted.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 July 2017)

Wimbles said:



			She's 13.2 so maybe a bit smaller than you would like but my friend is a similar height to you and looks perfect and the pony could take her and the rest of the family! Her loan advert is on preloved if you wanted an idea of pictures of someone of your height on a pony of that size.
		
Click to expand...

I've pm'd you


----------



## eggs (5 July 2017)

Had a fantastic unregistered 14.2 Dales pony - he won at BE100, BD elementary and SJ 1.20.

Fabulous pony to hack as well - his only real fault was that he would go fence jumping and was rarely found in the field he had been turned out in .....


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 July 2017)

eggs said:



			Had a fantastic unregistered 14.2 Dales pony - he won at BE100, BD elementary and SJ 1.20.

Fabulous pony to hack as well - his only real fault was that he would go fence jumping and was rarely found in the field he had been turned out in .....
		
Click to expand...

ha, I had a lusitano like that!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 July 2017)

I have a few leads, which is very exciting but also frustrating (I am never happy). Still, good to know they are out there-just need to be patient for a few weeks now


----------



## scats (5 July 2017)

I had a Dales pony from 2004-2011.  He was a fantastically fun all rounder and we did everything from showjumping to showing to hunt rides.  I sadly lost him to colic.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (5 July 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Every Haffy I have know, and theres been a few, have been basically a Section D in a barbie pony body. With the exception of 2, that were only kept partly sane by having the legs worked off them in a riding school. If you dont get on with Ds I'd be having a long hard think about whether a haffy would suit
		
Click to expand...

Lies I tell you, lies 

Haffs are no different to any other of the native breeds that are considered socially acceptable - it's all in the handling and if you have an Exmoor with no issues you will be fine


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (5 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			the Haffies? they're purdy  

I used to know some up here that did endurance and they were super ponies. I also narrowly missed out on a fabulous one years ago-a really lovely all rounder-that I am still kicking myself over! I like the fact they're up to weight, live on fresh air, hard as nails and not too big. The other breed I really admire is the criollo, but they will be out of budget I expect.

its not the hard work of a grey I object to, I am a sucker for a grey but never again.
		
Click to expand...

You can get Criollo's for an okay price, however they are not always a horse you can pick up and put back and left. Some might be, but the ones I've met have to be in constant stimulation - more than any of the pony breeds I've encountered. They are bred for working, and that's all they know. That and the ones you can normally get have been handled in a way that we would query if we saw it here.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 July 2017)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			That and the ones you can normally get have been handled in a way that we would query if we saw it here.
		
Click to expand...

yes, good point. 

seems like there are some lovely ponies about. need to go and meet some first!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (5 July 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			she sounds lovely! how big... (will she fit in a van as passing that way in August  )
		
Click to expand...

You could swing by here and meet Nugz - guarantee he'll confirm you should have a Haflinger 

I did consider a highland before I got nugz, but they were like hens teeth and out of budget. Would still consider one if in the market for another horse. I rode a brilliant Connie in Ireland as a hireling. Fantastic beast, but never come across one here that matched. We used to have Fells and Dales in the RS and they were okay too and popular because of their temperament. The only Exmoor I've had the pleasure of, came on it's own of the back of a Gillies long haul and was called Bimbo. Nuff said!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 September 2017)

A wee update, after visiting a few I finally decided on a 9yo Fell gelding-he arrived last week and is settling in well. Didnt even have to travel all that far in the end. I don't know why I was so surprised that they ride so big-because Exmoors also ride bigger-but every time I dismount I am surprised at the closeness of the ground  He seriously rides like the 15h appy I was riding locally and is only 13.3h (ish). He has tons of bone and amazing feet.

Be nice to have a second one I can fling out on the moor and not worry about sideyways rain/sleet/snow. And he's black, looks good in every colour 

sorry if this is really big


----------



## Merrymoles (4 September 2017)

Love a nice Fell and he's got a lovely face!

I wish you many happy years together


----------



## ester (4 September 2017)

Well you kept that quiet, I thought of you while somerset friend was flying to edinburgh to view a dark bay highland last week! 
More pictures as you go please  Lovely face and beard.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 September 2017)

jeez, dark bay Highlands are like hens teeth! thank you both, I do love a nice beard!


----------



## Annagain (4 September 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I don't want a grey because I lost my amazing horse at 11yo due to aggressive melanomas-no greys. 

I rarely see a Connie these days with decent bone and apart from that, they would be out of budget and too sporty for my needs. I don't want to deal with a Section D brain-we would not be suited. I've known enough of them to know I don't want one (although I now expect to be regaled with stores of bombproof, sane Ds  )
		
Click to expand...


Mine was bombproof but definitely not sane. One out of two ain't bad .
Your new boy looks lovely. Hope you have many years of happiness and fun together.


----------



## peanut (4 September 2017)

Another fan of Fell ponies here.  Congratulations!  What is his name?  

More pictures please!


----------



## Notimetoride (4 September 2017)

Cant you just kind of close your eyes to the actual breeding, and just look for adverts and descriptions of ponies that suit you ?    All my childhood, I never knew any of the breeding of any ponies I rode.   You either just liked the pony or didnt.  You might be limiting yourself by ruling out specific breeds.    Bit like wedding dress shopping - they usually look rubbish on the hanger but look stunning when you put them on.   Keep an open mind I say (though I do get the reluctance to have a grey)


----------



## Notimetoride (4 September 2017)

Ooops didnt see your update


----------



## DabDab (4 September 2017)

Congratulations he look fabulous


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 September 2017)

Good choice! Fells are really adaptable! I will get another one myself one day when the crew here has depleted enough to warrant getting another.

Good luck with your beautiful new pony! I hope you enjoy many years of fun together!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 September 2017)

thanks all-his name is Rocky


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 September 2017)

Notimetoride said:



			Cant you just kind of close your eyes to the actual breeding, and just look for adverts and descriptions of ponies that suit you ?    All my childhood, I never knew any of the breeding of any ponies I rode.   You either just liked the pony or didnt.  You might be limiting yourself by ruling out specific breeds.    Bit like wedding dress shopping - they usually look rubbish on the hanger but look stunning when you put them on.   Keep an open mind I say (though I do get the reluctance to have a grey)
		
Click to expand...

you are quite right of course and when it came down to actual shopping I did go and see a couple of no particular breeding. I also tried Fells that were not for me but that was an issue of them being a bit green.This guy just gave me the right feel and proved himself capable and willing to do what I want, ie hack alone from the outset without scaring the bejeezus out of me, which he's been doing. 


gratuitous native pony shot


----------



## ester (4 September 2017)

Aww happy ponies


----------



## Dave's Mam (4 September 2017)

He's totally stunning.


----------



## Chinchilla (4 September 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			you are quite right of course and when it came down to actual shopping I did go and see a couple of no particular breeding. I also tried Fells that were not for me but that was an issue of them being a bit green.This guy just gave me the right feel and proved himself capable and willing to do what I want, ie hack alone from the outset without scaring the bejeezus out of me, which he's been doing. 


gratuitous native pony shot






Click to expand...

this is such a stunning photo - gotta love a short fat hairy native (as I call them)


----------



## rara007 (4 September 2017)

Lovely pony


----------



## eahotson (5 September 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I don't want a grey because I lost my amazing horse at 11yo due to aggressive melanomas-no greys. 

I rarely see a Connie these days with decent bone and apart from that, they would be out of budget and too sporty for my needs. I don't want to deal with a Section D brain-we would not be suited. I've known enough of them to know I don't want one (although I now expect to be regaled with stores of bombproof, sane Ds  )
		
Click to expand...

Yup I have a section D bought to restore my shattered nerve after a very spooky Highland.Ridden by the novice,the nervous and the totally inadequate which is why I have him.


----------



## limestonelil (5 September 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			you are quite right of course and when it came down to actual shopping I did go and see a couple of no particular breeding. I also tried Fells that were not for me but that was an issue of them being a bit green.This guy just gave me the right feel and proved himself capable and willing to do what I want, ie hack alone from the outset without scaring the bejeezus out of me, which he's been doing. 


gratuitous native pony shot






Click to expand...

No lovely pics of happy native ponies can be gratuitous. We need loads more please!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 September 2017)

limestonelil said:



			No lovely pics of happy native ponies can be gratuitous. We need loads more please!!
		
Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## southerncomfort (5 September 2017)

Oh he's fab!  Congratulations!  

I really, really want a Fell (...must not buy another welshie....must not buy another welshie!).


----------



## JFTDWS (5 September 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			you are quite right of course and when it came down to actual shopping I did go and see a couple of no particular breeding. I also tried Fells that were not for me but that was an issue of them being a bit green.This guy just gave me the right feel and proved himself capable and willing to do what I want, ie hack alone from the outset without scaring the bejeezus out of me, which he's been doing. 


gratuitous native pony shot






Click to expand...

Congratulations - what a lovely looking chap!


----------



## Carrots&Mints (5 September 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I don't want a grey because I lost my amazing horse at 11yo due to aggressive melanomas-no greys. 

I rarely see a Connie these days with decent bone and apart from that, they would be out of budget and too sporty for my needs. I don't want to deal with a Section D brain-we would not be suited. I've known enough of them to know I don't want one (although I now expect to be regaled with stores of bombproof, sane Ds  )
		
Click to expand...

I have a bomb proof Section D, hes bomb proof traffic proof wagon proof tractor proof anything big horrible and scary proof. However he is not fly spray proof or blowing raspberry proof ha ha ha! I could trust him to walk down the M6 in heavy traffic but stand in the stable with some fly spray, then your asking for a raging 15hh welsh cob to fly around the stable like a the big girl he really is! hahahaha wouldn't have him any other way though


----------

